# Atlas Shrugged and Fountainhead by Rand



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi everyone. I don't want to infuse politics into the discussion here, but lately I have been thinking that I should pick up that big tome Atlas Shrugged and finally read it. I can't find it on Amazon in Kindle format and don't want a dead tree version and I doubt I could get through all 1000+ pages in the time the library would let me have it. Anyone know where I can get an eBook copy of it that is Kindle-appropriate?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I've looked for it many times with no luck. The only Ayn Rand book I've found is _Anthem_.

Jeff


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Assuming you mean a legal copy I don't think it is available.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Write to the Ayn Rand Institute and tell them you want the book in a Kindle edition.

http://www.aynrand.org/site/PageServer?pagename=index

L


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks. Request sent. Also on Amazon.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

That was fast:

_Dear Mr. Ashton, Thank you for your inquiry about Kindle editions of Ayn Rand's books. We expect and hope that these books will be available in Kindle and other electronic formats. There are just some business issues to be worked out with the publishers.

Richard E. Ralston
Publishing Manager
Ayn Rand Institute_


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am glad I suggested it! Thanks for reporting back.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*You can find it on my bookshelf but I haven't read it yet *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *You can find it on my bookshelf but I haven't read it yet *


It is not on my bookshelf and I never read it either, but I still knew about the Ayn Rand Institute! LOL

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It is not on my bookshelf and I never read it either, but I still knew about the Ayn Rand Institute! LOL
> 
> L


*A cookie for Leslie too *


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Everything Ayn Rand ever wrote is on my bookshelf. In fact, I was tempted to say that Ayn Rand's books are among my favorites but that wouldn't be completely honest. They changed the way I looked at the world when I was seventeen, but as an adult, I re-read _The Fountainhead_ and _Atlas Shrugged_ only to discover that the wonder of them was gone.

It was the same with J. D. Salinger's _The Catcher in the Rye_. From the viewpoint of an adult, Holden Caulfield was just a dumb kid.

I think to really connect with Holden Caulfield you must be young and feeling the pain of growing up. And to really connect with Howard Roark or John Galt I think you must be young enough to believe that anything's possible.

At my age, the magic of Ayn Rand's words are gone, but they're still well worth reading.

Jeff


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting, Jeff. I feel the same way about Holden.

I discovered *Catcher in the Rye* when I was in ninth grade. My mother tried to take it away from me but the cat was out of the bag. The book was in our house, after all. I just found it on the shelf.

I probably read it twice a year for the next four years. I read a bunch of the other Salinger books and stories, too, but didn't like any of them nearly as much.

I went back and started re-reading *Catcher* a few years ago and couldn't even get past the first 10 pages. I decided to stop and just remember the impact it had on me way back when and leave it at that.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Most people agree with you about Salinger's later books, Leslie.

My family hails from New York so New Yorker magazine was always part of my parents' household. Salinger's short stories about the Glass family in New Yorker were wonderful. When he tried to put them together in _Frannie and Zooey_ and in _Raise High the Rooftop Carpenters_, they didn't work.

J


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Everything Ayn Rand ever wrote is on my bookshelf. In fact, I was tempted to say that Ayn Rand's books are among my favorites but that wouldn't be completely honest. They changed the way I looked at the world when I was seventeen, but as an adult, I re-read _The Fountainhead_ and _Atlas Shrugged_ only to discover that the wonder of them was gone.


I read them in college and still have every one. I got so into Ayn Rand, that I even subscribed to Nathaniel Brandon's Objectivist Newsletter, and I have an audio cassette of Rand's last lecture/seminar.

But you're right, Jeff, as we grow older, the wonder goes away. It's no longer a new discovery and there are many other paths still to explore.

I remember reading Wuthering Heights when I was 17 and I was struck with the power and passion of the story. I reread it in my 30's and thought that Heathcliff and Kathy could have used a good dose of B vitamins.

Still, these are classics are available for young people to discover and explore. There are forums around for discussing Atlas Shrugged.

Did you read John Galt's speech the first time? What was it? About 50 pages? Most people I know didn't read it straight through. It was probably my fourth read that I went through it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I read them in college and still have every one. I got so into Ayn Rand, that I even subscribed to Nathaniel Brandon's Objectivist Newsletter, and I have an audio cassette of Rand's last lecture/seminar.
> 
> ...Did you read John Galt's speech the first time? What was it? About 50 pages? Most people I know didn't read it straight through. It was probably my fourth read that I went through it.


I subscribed to their newsletter while I was still in the Army but they got a little too far to the right, even for a flag waver like me. I'm sure I must have read John Galt's speech the first time I read the book but I vaguely remember thinking it was a little wordy. 

JH


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm SO glad to see this thread!!  I've wanted to read that forever too, and I've wanted to read the Fountainhead again for years.  I'm so happy to see the publishers are going to do it.  I hate to hear that Jeff, but you're probably right.  I'd still really like to re-read it, it's been at least 10 years.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen,

What I meant to say was that they don’t hold the same importance to me now. Ayn Rand’s books are and always will be worth reading and re-reading. When they’re released in digital format I’m sure I’ll read them again.

Jeff


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has seen The Fountainhead in ebook format.  I am currently reading the paperback... but my kindle should be here today... And I dont think I can bear to read a real book when I have that waiting for me   Thanks so much!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't think it's available, at least not legally.  A lot of people are disappointed that only one of her books is available for the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

People have written to the Ayn Rand Institute and have been told that they are working to make all of Ayn Rand's books available in ebook format. 

L


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

marianner said:


> I don't think it's available, at least not legally. A lot of people are disappointed that only one of her books is available for the Kindle.


Yes, _Anthem_ seems to be the only Rand book available. I too would love to have _The Fountainhead _ on my Kindle!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Since I've got a bunch to do today, I went out and nosed around for free (but legal) Ayn Rand, and didn't find any either.

Am I the only person who thinks it's ironic that only one of her works is available, and it's for sale?

~robin


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Am I the only person who thinks it's ironic that only one of her works is available, and it's for sale?


A number of us have written to the institute asking that her books be digitized. There's a thread here somewhere with details but I can't find it right now.

<NOT>Who is John Galt?</NOT>


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Great news! It's now available and so is Atlas Shrugged!





Now we just need to keep clicking on We the Living--hopefully it will be next!~
We-Living-Ayn-Rand/dp/0451226852/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245795447&sr=8-3


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a feeling these are the same lazy (possibly bootlegged) productions we're seeing with Bradbury in the other thread. I'm about to sample Atlas Shrugged to see.

Both the Bradbury books (which look terrible) and the Rand books were done by the same "company" - Synergy House Publications.

Spells suspicious to me, but who knows. Could just be really shoddy work.

Edit: Just looked at Atlas Shrugged. There's no way this was done by a professional publishing house (and if so, shame on them). Like the Bradbury books, it's a really lazy and shoddy production - no cover or TOC, fonts that change for no reason, etc. So, yeah, my guess is it's probably an illegal boot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with CS. . .and about the Bradbury books too.  Historically, -- o.k. so we're only talking 18 months or so -- some better known authors have been notorious for not being available on Kindle.  When they (or their heirs) see the light, Amazon makes a big deal of it. . .like they did with John Grisham.  I think these are bootleg copies and as soon as Amazon realizes it they'll pull 'em.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

oh, I'm so disappointed--darn pirates!  Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought ATLAS SHRUGGED and THE FOUNTAINHEAD from Amazon. $5.99 each.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

From the other thread: 

I have a feeling these are the same lazy (possibly bootlegged) productions we're seeing with Bradbury in the other thread. I'm about to sample Atlas Shrugged to see.

Both the Bradbury books (which look terrible) and the Rand books were done by the same "company" - Synergy House Publications.

Spells suspicious to me, but who knows. Could just be really shoddy work.

Edit: Just looked at Atlas Shrugged. There's no way this was done by a professional publishing house (and if so, shame on them). Like the Bradbury books, it's a really lazy and shoddy production - no cover or TOC, fonts that change for no reason, etc. So, yeah, my guess is it's probably an illegal boot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was some discussion about these editions in another thread and those who sampled said the formatting was not good and that it was possible their bootleg copies.  . . I'm going to merge the two threads. . . .


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought both of them and looked at them.  The formatting is not bad.  The font is a little light, but other than that, not bad at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

When the two Potter bootleg books were posted on Amazon, several of us called Amazon CS.  I'm thinking we should do the same for these two.  I'd love to have them, and if they are legal, I will buy them.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Agreed, Gertie. 

If these are pirated, I have no idea why anyone would actually buy them and put money in a pirate's pocket. "But I've been wanting to read them for so long." Then save your money and illegally download it yourself! At the very least, you might get one that's formatted better.

Note: I'm NOT advocating piracy, nor would I ever go that route myself. But paying a pirate for a bootlegged book is liking going up to a bank robber and making a deposit. It makes no sense. 

And if it turns out these somehow aren't pirated, then they are beyond lazy, badly done, unprofessional, and a complete disservice to the authors.

The evidence, to me, strongly suggest these are bootlegs. Unprofessional cover art on Amazon (they look scanned in - badly), formatting issues in the text, no cover, publishing info, or TOC in the text, etc. etc.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When they (or their heirs) see the light, Amazon makes a big deal of it. . .like they did with John Grisham.


Do you mean Tom Clancy? Because as far as I can tell, Grisham still isn't out on Kindle (despite repeated comments earlier this year that ebooks were coming). Just didn't want to get anyone's hopes up if you meant someone else...


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I sent an e-mail to the Ayn Rand Institute asking about these editions. I will pass on any information they may give me.

Elmore


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Do you mean Tom Clancy? Because as far as I can tell, Grisham still isn't out on Kindle (despite repeated comments earlier this year that ebooks were coming). Just didn't want to get anyone's hopes up if you meant someone else...


They made a big deal of both and I assumed both had since come out. . . guess Grisham hasn't yet.

Point is, they make a big deal when a highly sought after author gets on the e-bandwagon. (even if they then fall off again. ) And there's been no big Ayn Rand announcement at Amazon or on the Institute web site.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Just got a reply from the Ayn Rand Institute:

"Thanks for your note about Kindle editions.  I understand from Ayn Rand's publisher that they will very soon be licensing eBook editions, but the ones you saw are probably unauthorized and Penguin will have them removed."

So I doubt they will be around much longer. 

Elmore

- edited to add - and on the positive side, it sounds like authorized versions are still in progress, and will hopefully be available soon (and properly done).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Just got a reply from the Ayn Rand Institute:
> 
> "Thanks for your note about Kindle editions. I understand from Ayn Rand's publisher that they will very soon be licensing eBook editions, but the ones you saw are probably unauthorized and Penguin will have them removed."
> 
> ...


Yay!! We'll have to watch for them. It seemed only a matter of time, since Anthem has been available for a while. They probably started with that one because it is so short compared to the others.

Those who bought the illegal copies will have their money refunded and the books removed from their K's.

Thanks for finding out, Elmore.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

It appears that the Fountainhead and Atlas Shrugged have been pulled.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

oh, I hate that those dirty dogs did that--what horrible thieves and I hope they didn't prosper from stealing AR's copyright!  

I hope I will automatically get my refund without having to worry about contacting CS.  I hope that also means that Penguin will be the ones releasing them--I bet they will do a better job of formatting than someone said was done on the pirate copies (I hadn't opened mine--I was waiting to hear what was going to happen)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd suggest if you bought the titles in question that you contact Amazon for a refund.  Might be they'll do it automatically, but might not be.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yay!! We'll have to watch for them. It seemed only a matter of time, since Anthem has been available for a while. They probably started with that one because it is so short compared to the others.
> 
> Those who bought the illegal copies will have their money refunded and the books removed from their K's.
> 
> Thanks for finding out, Elmore.


I've never been a Rand fan, and didn't download these titles, so I'm reading this thread out of general interest, only.

However, your comment concerns me: Can Amazon "remove" books from your Kindle without your permission? If I found that I had purchased a bootleg copy from Amazon, I'd ask for a refund, and delete it, but that's a "whole 'nuther thing" than Amazon remotely deleting a book on their own, without my permission - is this possible, and do they actually do this If they have built-in the technology to do so, what's to prevent Amazon from deleting a book from your Kindle that was "accidentally priced too low" (we've seen MANY "sales" on books for part of a day that many here have enjoyed!)?

I don't like the idea of "Big Brother," Amazon or otherwise, having control over my Kindle after-the-fact!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> I don't like the idea of "Big Brother," Amazon or otherwise, having control over my Kindle after-the-fact!


I don't like that idea either.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Forster said:


> I don't like that idea either.


Would they only remove copies of "1984"?

(Sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> If they have built-in the technology to do so, what's to prevent Amazon from deleting a book from your Kindle that was "accidentally priced too low" (we've seen MANY "sales" on books for part of a day that many here have enjoyed!)?


Perhaps the class action lawsuit and Internet firestorm that would follow? I don't think there's any legal basis for them to take a product from you because they charged you too much. If that were legal, they or anyone could just add the additional charges to your credit card should they later discover that they "undercharged" you for whatever product or service you've purchased.

I understand the concern, but I think this is the sort of thing that should be considered nothing to sweat about unless such an insane incident actually takes place. I think it's very unlikely to ever happen, at least not for a reason that simple.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Last month, a presumably bootlegged copy of Master of The Game by Sidney Sheldon got onto the Kindle store. It has since been pulled from Amazon. I asked a person who bought it if Amazon had removed it from their Kindle. The answer, you can rest assured, was no. And that is a legitimate reason for Amazon to delete something. (Of course, I'm sure they'd issue refunds too.)

How did Amazon handle the Harry Potter issue? Anyone know? I know a few people here bought those.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> How did Amazon handle the Harry Potter issue? Anyone know? I know a few people here bought those.


The reason I said that is because, _if I recall correctly_, Amazon removed the bootleg copies and issued refunds. Everybody jumped on this so fast, there was no time for the pirates to get paid.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The reason I said that is because, _if I recall correctly_, Amazon removed the bootleg copies and issued refunds. Everybody jumped on this so fast, there was no time for the pirates to get paid.


I seem to recall that too, now that you mention it.

I think Amazon probably handles this on a case-by-case basis.

The Sheldon book probably didn't have enough sales to be worth the hassle, but for a big money book like Harry Potter, Amazon would logically go through the trouble of removing the books and refunding everyone - because that is money they don't want to lose when those books really do end up on Kindle (and they will eventually IMO - Rowling can't live in the stone age forever, can she?).

As for the Rand books (and most likely the Bradbury books as well), it'll be interesting to see what happens. I don't know if Rand would outsell Harry Potter, but they probably did better numbers than that Sheldon book.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yay!! We'll have to watch for them. It seemed only a matter of time, since Anthem has been available for a while. They probably started with that one because it is so short compared to the others.


Anthem is available because the copyright was not renewed and it lapsed into the public domain. It's not an indicator that other Ayn Rand works are even close to being available, unfortunately.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect that the bootleg copy is removed from your media library at Amazon.  If you request a refund, it will be deleted off your Kindle the next time you turn on WN, most likely. . .but that might not happen automatically.  If you did not request a refund, they won't take it off your Kindle, but if you delete it without a back up elsewhere, it will be gone for good.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Perhaps the class action lawsuit and Internet firestorm that would follow? I don't think there's any legal basis for them to take a product from you because they charged you too much. If that were legal, they or anyone could just add the additional charges to your credit card should they later discover that they "undercharged" you for whatever product or service you've purchased.
> 
> I understand the concern, but I think this is the sort of thing that should be considered nothing to sweat about unless such an insane incident actually takes place. I think it's very unlikely to ever happen, at least not for a reason that simple.


My question/concern was not whether or not it was LIKELY that Amazon would do this - my question is CAN they do this, i.e. delete Kindle content without my consent. Is the technology in place, and is the Kindle susceptible to data erasure by someone other than its owner?

Perhaps no one here knows, and that's all we have to go on. Seems to give another reason to backup Kindle content somewhere besides Amazon servers. I buy most of my ebooks from Amazon, but also download many books from feedbooks and mobileread, and purchase books from other esellers in addition to Amazon, and don't want ANYONE other than me having deletion abilities over my Kindle.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> My question/concern was not whether or not it was LIKELY that Amazon would do this - my question is CAN they do this, i.e. delete Kindle content without my consent. Is the technology in place, and is the Kindle susceptible to data erasure by someone other than its owner?
> 
> Perhaps no one here knows, and that's all we have to go on. Seems to give another reason to backup Kindle content somewhere besides Amazon servers. I buy most of my ebooks from Amazon, but also download many books from feedbooks and mobileread, and purchase books from other esellers in addition to Amazon, and don't want ANYONE other than me having deletion abilities over my Kindle.


They haven't pulled the book off my KIndle yet but, I bought Atlas Shrugged a few days ago, and hadn't read this thread. I got an email today and they refunded they $ and pulled the book out of my media library. I called, because as I said I hadn't read the thread yet, and the first Kindle Support, and yes I made sure it was Kindle Support, told me that "you may have accidently got on the computer and cancelled the order yourself without knowing it." I said, the only way to cancel an order yourself as the buyer is on the actual kindle, the page where you buy it, when you buy it, and it asks if you purchased it by mistake, past that you have to call CS and purchase it again. So, he said, I don't know, just go buy it again, so I go to buy it again and it isn't available, so I call again, and the next CS person told me the publisher asked them to pull it so they did, and "no one knows why". Well, I asked to talk to her manager and he tells me it was pulled because the publisher asked them to and that that is a rare occurance. Ok, fine. Then he says to contact the publisher on why they pulled it and I told him I wasn't all that worried about why the publisher did anything as my realationship is with Amazon. And he told me to avoid that publisher, so I asked who that was and he told me to go to the product page and look. I said are you sure that is still there. He said yes, guess what. It isn't. So, Kindle CS has some serious CYA, and 1/2 truth information they are giving out and I still don't know what publisher to avoid. Although, I do thank you guys for posting about this because at least now I know why  . I wouldn't have purchased the book if I had known it wasn't a legal copy, but I could have done without the Amazon Kindle support run-around. Espicially the "you probably cancelled it yourself by mistake" when I had told him it had been several days after purchase. Really, they need to do more training. An email with a little more information to it would have saved me a lot of frustration. If the email would have said, something like, we have pulled this book at the publisher request, here is your refund, they last 30 minutes would have been much nicer. But what it said was "we have process the refund you requested", which I didn't request, and slap my hands I hadn't read this thread yet, danggit. I have no intention of reading the book now, because of how it got on Amazon, but a little part of me wants to keep it on the Kindle until tomorrow just to see if they can/will pull it themselves. An experiement, is that just taking curiosity to far  ?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Several people on Amazon's forum have said that Atlas Shrugged was deleted from their Kindles.  I'd assume that answers the question of whether or not Amazon can delete without your permission.  Since the only way they can do so is through Whispernet, the workaround is to leave WN off.  (so far, haven't seen anyone report a removal from an SD card, so that may be another way that K1 owners could circumvent this issue)

I'm on the side that feels they're not dumb enough to do this without a solid reason; having refunded money on an illegal product, I can see why they'd feel that removing this file was appropriate.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree, I don't think they'd do it without a good reason, but I was sort of out of the loop because I hadn't read this thread. I just go the generic "we have processed your refund for this book" email, and I didn't ask for a refund. So I was perplexed. I called, and ended up more confused. But all is well now. I don't have my kindle with me right now, and if it doesn't go away with whispernet, I'll remove it. I don't want to sit with whispernet off tring to read a book that wasn't sold ethically, and I've been refunded. I am just curious if they could/would pull it off the kindle. Sounds like you answered that, though, so if it isn't gone when I get back to my kindle I'll delete it.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

They haven't sent me an email or a refund. I deleted them from my K2 and had to send an email to customer service to ask for a refund.  I wonder why some people got it automatically.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

[UPDATE]

Here's the nice form letter they sent me:

Hello from Amazon.com.

We have processed a refund to the payment method used to purchase the titles "The Fountainhead" by Ayn Rand and "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand in the amount of 7.98 (5.99+1.99).

Refunds are issued to the payment method used to make the original purchase and usually complete within 2 to 3 business days.

Thank you for letting us know that you had deleted those books.

We apologize for any inconvenience the removal of these titles may cause.

Thank you for choosing Amazon Kindle


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I got this email this morning, one each for THE FOUNTAINHEAD and ATLAS SHRUGGED...haven't had my Whispernet on, so they're still on my Kindle.
*****
We recently discovered a problem with a Kindle book that you have purchased. We have processed a refund to the payment method used to purchase "The Fountainhead" by Ayn Rand. The next time the wireless is activated on your device "The Fountainhead" will be removed. If you are not in a wireless coverage area, please connect your device to a computer using your USB cable and delete the file from the documents folder.

We apologize for any inconvenience the removal of this title may cause.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

i just got that email this morning too, well better late than nwver as they say


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

You would think Amazon would at least explain the reason for the refund/removal.

It's obvious to us, but it might not be obvious to everyone.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Too bad about the bad copy getting as far as it did.  I really enjoyed Atlas Shrugged and am looking forward to a legal copy for the Kindle.  Appreciate all the folks that kept us informed on what was going on.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

If you don't turn Whispernet on, and back-up the copy to a hard drive somewhere, can you keep putting the copy back on your kindle with whispernet turned off?


----------



## haydeneh (Jul 17, 2009)

FYI -Amazon removed "Atlas Shrugged" from my SD card.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

haydeneh said:


> FYI -Amazon removed "Atlas Shrugged" from my SD card.


Same thing happened when the Amazon digital police confiscated my copy of "Works of George Orwell" earlier today, which I'd purchased/downloaded form Amazon 2 months ago. After downloading any books, I immediately transfer them to my Kindle's SD card, to free up space on my Kindle internal memory.

People had wondered whether Amazon could confiscate books from the SD card, or just from internal memory. You and I have both learned that they can steal back from either.

From now on, I'll only connect Whispernet after removing my SD card. None of Amazon's damned business what I have on my legally purchased Kindle. If they're going to keep playing this game, it'll become easier (and cheaper) to just download book torrents from "other sites." I trust them to offer legitimate, legal Kindle books to purchase. Once we've completed that transaction, they lose the right to remove it from MY Kindle. If they later find that they've screwed up and made an unauthorized selection available, they should delete THEIR copy, but MY copy has become my property, and they have no right to digitally invade my Kindle and erase it without either my knowledge or permission to do so!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't been on here much these days, my heart almost skipped a beat when I saw the links to the Fountainhead and Atlas Shrugged.  I'm SOOOO dissapointed that they were illegal copies!  I'll keep on hoping and clicking, it seemed to work with Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance, so let's keep on trying!!


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> From now on, I'll only connect Whispernet after removing my SD card. None of Amazon's damned business what I have on my legally purchased Kindle. If they're going to keep playing this game, it'll become easier (and cheaper) to just download book torrents from "other sites." I trust them to offer legitimate, legal Kindle books to purchase. Once we've completed that transaction, they lose the right to remove it from MY Kindle. If they later find that they've screwed up and made an unauthorized selection available, they should delete THEIR copy, but MY copy has become my property, and they have no right to digitally invade my Kindle and erase it without either my knowledge or permission to do so!


Just darknet it then.

It doesn't matter whether or not you "trust them to offer legitimate, legal Kindle books to purchase". Somebody uploaded a pirated version, Amazon caught the mistake/refunded the money and you have no right to keep the file.

Keeping the file after you know that it is a bootleg is the same thing as torrenting the book in the first place. You didn't pay anything, the copyright owner wasn't compensated for their work and you are reading a book you have no right to read.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> If they later find that they've screwed up and made an unauthorized selection available, they should delete THEIR copy, but MY copy has become my property, and they have no right to digitally invade my Kindle and erase it without either my knowledge or permission to do so!


Yes, because who gives a *bleep* about the author and publisher who gets screwed over in the process, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  Folks. . . .it's all been said. . . . .STOP.

Thank you.


----------

